# new Spixi snails



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

met someone this morning wanting to trade spixi snails for something I wanted to get rid of.... I already had 1 spixi, so I said sure. Then they offered me a black mystery snail too! So right now I have got the spixi's 2 juvi sized, a little baby & mine in a 1/2gal plastic $6 tank, not heated or filtered, until I figure out what to do with them!.... any suggestions?
& Mystery the black mystery snail is in my 10gal with the cory's & Fin the betta.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

what is a spixi snail?


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

common name is zebra apple snail.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

hmm, thought spixis were a species of apple snail


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

in the end thinking of time & how busy my life is going to get over the spring, I've desided to give all but 1 of the new spixi's to my friend (who also got some, but has room for more) & my 2 spixi's are going in the tank too. 
I've given up on the search for some new cory's to fill out my school, unless I can find a breeder local! the 4 that I have left are so far surviving in their small group & I'm so not happy with the store selling such weak stock.


----------

